# Can the police search storage units in this case?



## ironpony (Nov 10, 2019)

If a shootout happens in a self-storage facility, and a dead body is left there, are the police allowed to search the storage units for any possible evidence, or do they need more probable cause than that to get warrants to search?

I did some research and read that searching a self storage facility works the same way as a hotel.  But if a shootout happened in a hotel resulting in a death, could the police search every room for any possible evidence?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes, they would search any units that they felt may be related to the crime. 
They would also research the place to see if there is need to search any further units not obviously related to the crime.
After all, the killers may have had more than one storage bin.
With a homicide, they will turn over ALL stones, but they may need warrants for some of the peripheral searches.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 11, 2019)

Okay thanks, but in this case, they have no idea which units are related to the crime though.  So would they be able to get warrants to search them all then, hoping to get lucky?


----------



## Xander416 (Nov 12, 2019)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks, but in this case, they have no idea which units are related to the crime though.  So would they be able to get warrants to search them all then, hoping to get lucky?


Depends on the judge. A lenient one would probably grant a warrant, but a more strict "by the books" type would refuse on the grounds of it being a "fishing expedition" since the cop doesn't know which unit is related to the crime.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 12, 2019)

Okay thanks.  It's just the main villain has one of his cars in one of the units, and he could either think to himself, I better get my car out of this crime, scene, or he could think to himself to just leave it there, as the police will not be able to get a search warrant to search every unit, and if they do, I am just a guy renting a unit and my car is not incriminating.  Where if he drives his car out of there, maybe he has to worry about more recent tire track marks being made possibly.  What would be his safest bet then?


----------

